# Chrome / Hitch / Actuator / Lug's/chains



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

911radioman / John (sj) / Jody / Rbig her are a few of the last up dates done to the GT-5000 I spoke of a while back. I have done snow work with the "AG LUG'S " and they work great and done work with the "CHAINS" on or off and they to work great.
PIC # 0055 shows the new chrome added / new 1200 lb actuator / the new AG LUG TIRES.
PIC # 0056 another shot of the rear "HITCH" use the pin hook-up
PIC # 0047 another shot of hitch /chrome
PIC # 0043 anothe shot of rear of tractor with mod's

Rbig this is the part John spoke about in answer to your post today.

911radioman this is the set up from the early ones

John ( sj) this is the chrome I told you I added.

Total of three (3) pic to follow


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Samsram Pic # 2 #0056*

PIC NUMBER 2


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Samsram Pic # 3 0047*

PIC NUMBER #3 #0047


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Samsram Last Pic #4 # 0043*

PIC #4 number # 0043


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The chrome KING!!!


  

So where do you get all that chrome? Is it just sheats of thin metal, that is chromed, that you attach on?, or are you sending the stuff out to be chromed?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sam how do those chains work with the AG tires.. id always heard you were better off using turfs w/chains... 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=76239>


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*How do the chaines work*

John you know when we first got our big SNOW ? Then we had the big ICE party. Well I had just put the new tires on and they worked good . But then I was working the front with the DOZER BLADE and the rear had the GRADER Blade on. And like I told you then most of the time I had between 5">>>>>>16" of just good old WET SNOW or that POWDER TYPE SNOW and most of the time alot of ICE.And I could go up any hill/driveway with NO PROBLEM.So to your question , and this is only because I know first hand. I REALLY LIKE THEM AND WOULD USE THEM AGAIN ANYTIME /ANYWHERE. And I do also keep the wheel weights on all the timecruisin :tractorsm


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

Sam, that is one good looking rig you have created. All it needs now is some engine chrome and a supercharger. lol

Bruce


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER (Jun 11, 2004)

Sam,

Where did you get the sleeve hitch adapter which has a hitch ball plus still allows you to hook up a standard garden cart for instance? My DGT6000 would really like to have one of them!!

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Where did I get the hitch adap*

Well I got the ball part from a place John (sj) told me about then I looked at the" SLEEVE HITCH ATTACHMENTS "I have got some metal and welded them to fit.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Man wheres my sun glasses if that sun was a little lower i would have been blinded Looks great Sam:thumbsup: I can see part of your arm and leg in the back of your tractor. That looks tough with the Ag lugs and that big old Actuator and the chrome on the back really sets it off.:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*BRUCEMAN TRACTOR and more CHHROME*

cruisin Thank you BRUCE. I really enjoy doing stuff like that on the tractor . I am getting some chrome parts for the eng sometime soon, will post pic's at that time. Last year I put it in a car show and it took 2nd place out of ten others. The wifes 69 Mustang too 1st out of 35 other cars. ( it has a dab of chrome also) Good luck. SAM


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*This would be cool*

SAM, what would be too cool would be to lose the baby moons and just get the actual wheels chromed!


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Lost leg/arm but found by Jody*

Thanks alot there Jody. I sortta like it and that wife ( JEANNIE) said she sortta thinks it could do with a dab more. chrome. But I tell you between John (sj) and Jeannie ( wife) I really have a hard time getting to even set on it with that BIG WATCH DOG. But I enjoy showing it off on the forum and looking at all the others so maybe get some new ideas.SAM


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sam…

That’s one sweet looking GT5000. Nice job on the sleeve hitch 
ball / tow pin hole adapter. After you add some chrome engine
parts, the next add-on should be a “Low-Rider” suspension system.
This way you can bounce the front end off the ground and show off
some chrome driveline components. Chromed cast aluminum 
wheels would be another nice touch, but not before the supercharger.

Isn’t playing with these things a lot better than golf ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*PIMP THE GT 5000 INTO A LOW RIDER*

:dazed: Well that was a good one " aegt5000. The wife and I got a good laught. You sound like some of the ones up here about getting "SAM'S GT 5000 INTO A LOW RIDER SHOW. " Always fun to have friends that can come up with good ones. I think you were the one that asked about the chrome.WELL I DO GET SOME OF THE PARTS CHROMED AND THEN SEND OFF TO A PLACE AND HAVE STUFF MADED UP. That John (sj and my wife) Jeannie want me to get a chrome Dozer Blade. My son said dad " NEXT TIME YOU SHOULD JUST BUY A TOTAL CHROME TRACTOR AND THEN PAINT WHAT YOU DON'T WANT CHROME. :furious: :furious: 
I really enjoy showing off things I do or try to make and on the same hand enjoy others showing what they have done. Just GREAT we have such a GREAT FOURM. Can't waite until I get them new Lug's out in the dirt/mud. It's really funny that some ask me " SAM DO YOU REALLY USE THAT TRACTOR OR IS IT JUST FOR SHOW?" And I tell them I have had it just over a year and have almost 200 work hours on it.It works and it also get played with. :devil: 
Today I greased / washed / waxed / and put some 10-30 MOBIL ONE want to see how it works . Thanks again for the pat on the back. I think that ( JODY ) was gonna get me some chrome stack parts. ( don't tell him about it. SAM


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

Sam Id love to try plowing with my tractor but I dont like rust and I hate cold. here's my heated alternative


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

stacks much higher too


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

speaking OF chrome Im looking for chrome wheels the same size of gt 5000/6000 tires go on. I think Im going to get into a chrome compation with SAM, but he has a hell of a head start


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Topdj...

Half the time = Half the fun


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I miss sam he used to post


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I exchange emails with Sam recently and he said he was just cutting back. I sure hope he changes his mind. We miss Sam too! :cheers:


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, Sam is definitely a character. :cheers:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome back 911radioman! Long time no seein' you around these part too. Great to see you posting again. How have you been?


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Doing OK, don't post much anywhere anymore. Just kinda bounce in and bounce out reading these days it seems. I think I stay more busy on motorcycle forums than I do tractor forums! LOL


----------

